# Tarmac bottom [email protected] crank compatability.



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

I am looking to upgrade my bike frame and was looking at a Tarmac S-works on ebay. The frame I am looking at has the cups for a bb30 style bottom bracket. My question is that I have a standard Sram Red crankset and could that crankset I already have be fitted to that frame or would I have to purchase a bb30 specific crank?
Thanks.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

You need to clarify.. When you say you have a "standard" SRAM Red crankset, do you mean a Red GXP crankset, or do you mean you have a Red BB30 crankset that is a standard double?

If you have a BB30 Red Crankset, it should work with the BB30 Tarmac S-works.

If you have a GXP Red crankset, to get it to work with a BB30 bike frame you can buy a 68mm English-thread adapter that needs to be pressed into the frame's BB30 shell using a bike shop press, then buy an English-threaded GXP-compatible bottom bracket (I prefer Chris King) to put into that adapter so you can use the GXP crankset.

EDITED TO ADD: Any reason why you want to replace the crankset that came with the S-works?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If by 'cups' you mean BB30 bearings (6806), you can install the Wheels Manufacturing BB30 shims for SRAM and use your Red crankset. These shims are (IMO) superior to sleeves that are pressed into the frames BB shell. 

Wheels Manufacturing - BB30 Shims for SRAM


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In rereading your OP, if the frame doesn't include the bearings and c-clips, you'll also need this BB30 kit:
Wheels Manufacturing - BB30 Kit


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> If by 'cups' you mean BB30 bearings (6806), you can install the Wheels Manufacturing BB30 shims for SRAM and use your Red crankset. These shims are (IMO) superior to sleeves that are pressed into the frames BB shell.
> 
> Wheels Manufacturing - BB30 Shims for SRAM


These adapters do work, but I had to add about 2 mm of spacers between the adapter and my LH crank arm to take out extra side to side play.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> These adapters do work, but I had to add about 2 mm of spacers between the adapter and my LH crank arm to take out extra side to side play.


Are you sure you used the right ones? The BB30 and PF30 versions adapters (both for Shimano cranks) are slightly different in width and profile.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> Are you sure you used the right ones? The BB30 and PF30 versions adapters (both for Shimano cranks) are slightly different in width and profile.


I used the BB30-SRAM adapter with my SL4 Pro and Force crank. I also spoke with our service/warranty rep before I did the install, and that is what she recommended. When I called to ask about the slop in the BB, they recommended I call Wheels MFG, since it was their product. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

pdainsworth said:


> I used the BB30-SRAM adapter with my SL4 Pro and Force crank. I also spoke with our service/warranty rep before I did the install, and that is what she recommended. When I called to ask about the slop in the BB, they recommended I call Wheels MFG, since it was their product. I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


Talked to Wheels today. They said I should try cranking the crank down very firmly, removing, and re-tightening a few times. Apparently the SRAM cranks are finicky that way. Will give it a shot and see what happens.


----------

